# Rockport 2/25



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Rockport 2/25

I had one guest on Saturday and was able to get back to hunting reds down throwing lures. The reds were scattered and unusually spooky. They were spooking from the casting movement nearly outside of casting range. We were able to get his reds and released a lot more. I hope they settle down a little bit in the days to come. I sure do enjoy sight casting them!! Sorry I was kinda slacking with pictures..


----------



## symmranch (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice Reds


----------

